# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  جديد جدا The.Mummy.Tomb.of.the.Dragon.Emperor.TS.XviD

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor (2008 )
# Director: Rob Cohen
# Genre: Action | Adventure
# Year of Production: 1 August 2008 (USA)
# Year of Production: 6.7/10 (1,175 votes)
# Country: USA

# Cast:
Brendan Fraser ... Rick O'Connell
Jet Li ... Emperor Han
Maria Bello ... Evelyn O’Connell
John Hannah ... Jonathan Carnahan
Michelle Yeoh ... Zi Juan
Luke Ford ... Alex O'Connell
Isabella Leong ... Lin
Anthony Wong Chau-Sang ... General Yang
Russell Wong ... Ming Guo
Liam Cunningham ... Mad Dog Maguire

# Plot: The blockbuster global "Mummy" franchise takes a spellbinding turn as the action shifts to Asia for the next chapter in the adventure series, "The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor." Brendan Fraser returns as explorer Rick O'Connell to combat the resurrected Han Emperor (Jet Li) in an epic that races from the catacombs of ancient China high into the frigid Himalayas. Rick is joined in this all-new adventure by son Alex (newcomer Luke Ford), wife Evelyn (Maria Bello) and her brother, Jonathan (John Hannah). And this time, the O'Connells must stop a mummy awoken from a 2,000-year-old curse who threatens to plunge the world into his merciless, unending service.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0859163/







http://www.mybloop.com/sultan2007/mo...the.Dragon.avi

OR

http://dl.free.fr/pb2UiuChj

OR

http://bitroad.net/download/3d377e68...ragon.avi.html

OR

http://rapidshare.com/files/13435859...agon.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13435857...agon.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13435986...agon.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13436008...agon.part4.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/13436020...agon.part5.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13436010...agon.part6.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13435989...agon.part7.rar

منقووووووول

----------


## العالي عالي

فلم رائع وانا شاهدة الفلم ويستحق المتابعة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لمرورك مع العلم ان هذا جزء جديد وله ايام بالسينما

----------


## ساره

شكرا عبدالله جاري التحميل ويا ريت دائما تساعدنا وتضيف افلام مميزه في منتدى الافلام  :Cry2:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> شكرا عبدالله جاري التحميل ويا ريت دائما تساعدنا وتضيف افلام مميزه في منتدى الافلام


يسعدني مرورك

وان شاء الله القادم أكثر

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]رابط جديد بحجم 700 ميغا

http://www.mybloop.com/sultan2007/mo...the.Dragon.avi[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]رابط مباشر
جوده جيده جدا
حجم 360 ميغا

http://www.dvdqtr.com/dvdq/The.Mummy3.rar[/align]

----------

